# POC reds w/an Eagles tune



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

What excellent weather we had over the weekend. Light winds, bright skies and a good push of clean gulf waters came together for great days on the water. Both days started out with a good breeze, but slowed down mid-day just in time for some good sun.

Saturday we hit some of the same areas I poled earlier in the week and Jim picked off some really nice fish on fly, releasing 7 reds 24-30 in less than two hours. We bumped down the shore to another area a couple of miles down and found lots of extremely spooky fish in some skunky looking water. Many long cast and refusals over and over again. After futile efforts for two hours we called it a day bout the time the wind went east and started howling.

My son Sterling and I headed out Sunday mid-day to get on the reds again and sight-cast some big trout. We made a long run out of Froggie's to get on the sand pockets and were met with crystal clear emerald green water. The trout were home hovering over their real estate like big spotted logs and wanted nothing to do with eating. I did notice several smaller trout nearby upwind just hangin out, they were not hungry either...I think they all had something else in mind. After many attempts to hook-up we took off to the redfish hot spot. 
After a few miles run we pulled into the area that had been producing nice reds and I immediately noted how skunky the water was so shallow. I mentioned this to Sterling and we discussed why this could be. I climbed up on the platform to get a better look over the area and immediately saw two boats a 1/2 mile down passing each other less than fifty yards off the shoreline. Determined to catch a fish on fly, Sterling stepped up to the plate wielding his prized Sage fly rod and we went to work. For the next three hours Sterling received some of the best sight-casting practice and instruction any angler could ever want. Days like this keep you guessing and trying new things, we moved to different depths and changed flies and presentations, but nothing made a difference. We even chased down some big jacks, but never got a shot on fly, one ate a spook jr while providing an excellent shallow water explosion with mouth agape resulting in drag burning release.

Sunday was some of the best father and son time we've had in a very long time. Sometime you don't have to catch a bunch to have a good time, but it certainly helps. We did have an excellent time making up words to our new song "shoreline burners," I set it to the tune of Desperado and he put the words to some Creed song, sounded good maybe we'll work on it a little more.

The trout were concentrated on windward shorelines with sand pockets and the reds were more concentrated over mud, near shell. All fish caught on saturday were on a spoon fly and we threw the whole fly box at the trout in attempts to feed them. Great days ahead with warming water and glass minnows being pushed in on the tides


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great time...Sunday I fished off the front of the scooter drifting over light grass to sand pockets. Picked up six upper slots on dark green black banded bead eye clouser with some crystal flash. Didn't get many refusals. Fished an area which usually overcrowded but the cool winds on Saturday scared everybody off the water Sunday and I had the place to myself. In afternoon, on incoming tide I waded the Coast Guard shoreline caught 11 reds and six sheeps all on little #4 crabfly. The sheeps were everywhere but everything there was small, reds were all around 13 - 15 inches but when you catch'm on a six weight who cares!! Saw a couple TFF'ers at Clark ramp they wore the skunk!


----------

